# What Size Collets?



## taycat (May 20, 2015)

been sorting through bits i got with my model c and found some collets.
what type are they?
look like 5c but smaller od of threaded section is .643".
they fit draw bar that came with lathe.
can't tell thread as thread gauges are in box at club i belong to as needed them there and forgot to bring them home.


----------



## Inflight (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like 3C collet


----------



## taycat (May 20, 2015)

thank you.
just measured rest against those and it's a 3c, never heard of them before only 5c.
but i am new to this, now need to find somewhere over here that sells them.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 20, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk....H0.X3C+Collets.TRS0&_nkw=3C+Collets&_sacat=0

There's a link to a bunch of them on Ebay, Take your pick.


----------



## taycat (May 21, 2015)

will try over here first thanks, as shipping will be killer.
amount of choice you guys get would make it worth taking the 2 yr contract i have been offered over there, just to stock up on tooling.


----------



## Andre (May 21, 2015)

There are so many collets out there, for instance my lathe takes 2A and my mill 7B&S


----------



## w9jbc (May 21, 2015)

the smaller south bends used 3c or 6 k collets my 10k uses 10k the old nines used 3c collets


----------

